# Performax 22-44 Plus Drum Sander (Part Two Nitty gritty)



## closetguy

I can't change the inboard end without the tool. I find it quick and easy. Mine is a 16-32, so the clip design may be different.


----------



## Uncle_Salty

My 22-44 is my time siphon! I love it when the belt is set right and I have it all dialed in. Gosh a guy has to realize that it isn't a planer and that you have to use it as a sander! It is really easy to turn it down a little too tight and create problems on panels!

It is a great tool for face frames though!


----------



## sandhill

I am unable to fit the tool in on the motor side to get it into the hole but I may be doing it wrong. I fount I get better results using my finger even though its a bit tight, It just seems easier to use my finger and a needle nose on the outboard end. I do have to say I don't know how I did without it. I just sanded 9 legs and just about ready to make some panels for the night stands I am making.


----------



## ellen35

I am looking at the 16-32 (on another forum thread) and everyone seems to be very pleased with the larger Jets. My 10-20 just died on me. Good to know that everyone has problems in the beginning with getting the paper on the drum.


----------



## GaryK

I could never get that tool to work either. What I did was to use a small mirror to see what I was dealing with. After I understood what it was doing, it was easy to use my finger to do it.

Looks like Jet has changed the design after they bought out Performax. It looks lighter. Mine seems to weigh about 200 pounds.


----------



## sandhill

The net weight of the 22/44 is 394 pounds, Looks like they beefed it up a little. I can change the belt in under 10 minutes after my 4th time and it is straight forward, I think there is a little more room between the motor and the drum than the other sanders I have about 1". It was easy to set the drum so it is parallel to the feed bed and by the sound of it the manual is written a little better.


----------



## longgone

I have the Jet 22-44 and at first I had to struggle with changing the paper. I also use my finger instead of the tool and find it more convenient. Changing the sanding belt, like anything else, gets easier with parctice and I have probable changed paper 20+ times. I also buy my paper in 50 yard rolls since it is cheaper and cut a bunch of them to length. I saved the original paper that came with it to use as a template for cutting others.
Fantastick machine..I am also glad I bought the22-44 instead of the smaller one. The larger capacity has come in handy many times.


----------



## sandhill

Where do you get your rolls from?


----------



## POGO

Two good sources for drum sander rolls are Industrial Abrasives and Online Industrial Supply.


----------



## sandhill

They seem to be right around the same price Thanks.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings sandhill,
Thanks for the review… Hopefully this will help me some when I buy my sander.
I've marked this as a favorite, so I can remember how to do it…....lol. It's heck getting old.
I guess I'm gonna have to start carrying a pad to write stuff down…...


----------



## spaids

I picked up an old one of these. It took me a while to figure out how the tool was suppose to work but after I figured it out there is *no way any one could ever say its easier with your finger*. Now, I only use it on the side where the belt is on the drum. That clip for me is different than the one on the other side. It will clip the paper and pull it into the drum a little bit as well. I'll try to put that tool on the drum tonight and take a pick so you guys can see how it opens the clip and locks in place. Then you have both hands free to stuff the paper in the slot and the just grab the tool and release the clip. So I used some *bold *words here because I think I can convince everyone to use that little tool that came with the sander.


----------



## spaids

OK if you guys already know how to use this tool please don't think I'm trying to insult your intelligence. I slapped up a quick blog on how I use it so have a look. Its way easier than using your finger.

blog


----------



## sandhill

I find it easier to set the belt clip with just my finger. I went from 100 through the grits down to 220 for the panels I am doing for my night stands so I changed papers 3 times today and tried using the tool only to give up and used my finger with the same results only faster. For me I have trouble getting it to come up onto the drum.


----------



## spaids

You know it seems that you have a lot more clearance on yours to access the the clip on the right side. My model 22-44 is a very old one.(I think one of the first generation) The clearance on mine doesn't let me get my finger in there very well at all and I'm not a big guy. I do like the convenience of the tool holding the clip open for me though, so I think even if I could use my finger I might not. But then again it does mean that I have to find it every time I want to use it.

In the end…. I didn't mean to hijack your review. A review is not something that is open for debate. Your opinion of this piece of equipment is, in my opinion, an accurate depiction of its performance. I second the motion that this is a nice tool and I also recommend owning one if you have the chance.


----------



## sandhill

OK, Last night I was running some glued up rails and stiles and noticed that the paper started to overlap on the inboard side of the rolled what have I done wrong?

*spaids* this is an open review and the more information the better. I never buy any equipment that has only one review buy one person I feel that one of the deciding factors for me was positive reviews from lots of LJ's with both the good and bad points of the Jet drum sander and knew I would have to tackle the "CLIP Monster" like everyone else.


----------



## Tribalwind

i have a 22-44 as well. really love it. some ebay reselling company in NJ didnt know what they had i guess,or didnt want to ship it.,sold it for $550 brand new  .it was well worth the drive from LI to pick up! i also got it during that microsoft "30% cashback" deal, score of the decade!

i need to true it up as i noticed now it's not perfectly level to the bed.

is it the consensus that the best deals for drum sander rolls are Industrial Abrasives and Online Industrial Supply.? i REALLY need more paper…and really need to watch my spending.
would be Great if i can manage to do some surfacing/thicknessing of slabs i milled with my chainsaw…. i'm curious of weight limits, pieces go up to 2×33x108..hoping most of that weight could be taken by the in/outfeed roller-stands.like 2 on each side maybe?.

has anyone used the 36-grit?


----------



## sandhill

That is a good deal, I found one for about that much but someone got to it before me and that was a year ago but have not seen one since for any price or I would have got it.
I knew of a guy that tried to do a big butcher block that was 50"L x 32"W x 4"T and it flexed the top so bad he was unable to get the drum and table to line up again so be careful with that big stuff. He said ( as I was told ) he sent it back to Jet and they repaired it for him at a cost of $800.00 plus shipping for the repair. I am using 80 grit and that eats the wood so I can't imagine you would need anything courser than that but I am new to this so someone else may want to address that.


----------



## sandhill

OK spaids, you were right I took the time and learned how to use the "Red tool" it is easier to get the belt end tab into the clip on the motor end using the tool. 
Someone, can you look at your outboard clip? mine seems to be at about a 15% angle to the slot and not horizontal to it..


----------



## Tribalwind

Heads up: 
I found 60-Grit 3"x50yd on ebay at $35 shipped . wish he had more grits.!

http://cgi.ebay.com/3M-463D-Abrasive-Cloth-Roll-3-x-50-YDS-P60-Grit-/120504292318?pt=Sanders_Sandblasters&hash=item1c0e9d93de


----------



## ducky911

Hi,

I have the 22 44 and it is a big time saver--if I had to give it up I think I would give up wood working.

As far a belt changing I can do it real fast never timed it but about 1 min.

I did go through a couple belts when I first got it but it got easier and easier now looking back at it I don't know how I was making it so tough. The tool is odd my finger gives me a better feel.

this is the most expensive mach in my shop love it I will sand 80 than 120 than 180 than 220 no big deal to change belts and change back if you missed some pieces.

Bob

Bob


----------



## JohnAlson

Similar thoughts on my review (based on others feedback). They seem to love it, but some did mention some difficulty with changing the belt. Good review, cheers.

drum sander reviews


----------



## Guitars2Go

Hello folks, I have just bought the Jet 10-20 Plus Drum Sander for its light weight (about 100 Lbs). It worked GREAT with the factory setup, but when I attempted to replace the sandpaper, I realized how difficult it is to get it right. I can't get it tight, without slack and lined up correctly. I could not use the provided tool, I did actually bend it out of shape! I wasted about 9 rolls or sandpaper today and still can't get it right. The paper always snaps out of the fastener on the motor side when I start sanding and I have no applied excessive pressure on the wood.

My understanding for sandpaper replacement is that, I need to install it in the fastener on the left first, then roll it tight until I get to the motor end then some how do the following:
1) push the fastener on the motor side towards me;
2) feed the paper along the inner side of the drum in an upward position until enough length is extended beyond the top of the fastener; and
3) release the fastener backwards to its original position to "hold" the sandpaper end in place.

Well, that did not work for me. I can do all three steps above but I can't get the sandpaper to be perfectly tight on the roller after step #3 above. Because there is no way in heaven that I can keep the short piece of sandpaper between the drum slot (on the motor side) and the fastened end straight (after step #3). Meaning, when I release the fastener back to its original position, it holds the end of the sandpaper but does not pull it tight from the drum slot. Therefore, I always end up with a slack. I then try to roll the sandpaper tight to the left and squeeze that slack into the left fastener but always without much luck.

I have a feeling that the above steps are not correct. Maybe someone can shed some light here please. In step #2 above, do I insert the sand paper into "a slot" and by releasing the fastener in Step #3, the paper is pulled backwards tight? That surely would make sense instead of rolling the paper up and tucking it behind the fastener lever like I have been doing.

This is a nightmare and to make matters worse, the tension springs on the left fastener started to lose tension, meaning, it does not go all the way down on its own to hold the end of the sandpaper. Instead, it goes down but not all the way and I have to push it down on the end of the paper.

Any suggestions on how to fasten the sandpaper effectively on the motor side. The 10-20 uses the very exact fastener as the ones shown in the picture above for the 22-44 unit. Thanks in advance for help!!


----------



## Guitars2Go

I just wanted to add to the post above that I have just discovered that I was doing the sandpaper installation incorrectly and once I figured it out, I realized how easy that was. You do not need the TUF TOOL (red tool) that came with the drum sander to pull forward the inboard fastener if you think it is complex to use. Just use a black paper clip to temporarily clip the sandpaper to the drum sander while you insert the paper into the fastener. That way you can use both hands and not have to worry about holding the paper tight and flush on the drum sander. See attached image.


----------



## sandhill

*Guitars2Go* Great machine, I don't know how I got along without it. I do now use the red tool that comes with the machine and never have a problem (I did before using the tool). Did you use the two leveling blocks that came with the drum sander? You really need to tune up this machine before use and make sure all the nuts and bolts are tight, I use lock tight on anything that does not have Ny-locks you seem to have a lot of dust on one side… I only take lite passes with the 220 and heaver passes with the 80 grit, I buy 50 yard rolls of all the grits I use "lots cheaper that way" and cut my own ends using the old rolls as a guide and always keep one for a reference. I have the 22/44 but I'm sure its the same set up. OH yea and you really should use a DC or you will clog the paper and it will burn up your sand paper.


----------



## Dkrank

Just wanted to add a few more sources for drum sanding rolls here: Fintech Abrasives and Red Label Abrasives. I've ordered from both. Fintech has a great support team and they've helped me create custom-sized rolls for specific applications I've had.


----------

